# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  برنامه‌نویس PHP - تهران

## امیـرحسین

استخدام برنامه‌نویس مسلط به PHP و MySQL جهت طراحی سیستمهای تحت وب.
آشنا به MooTools ، گرافیک، CSS و شبکه.

محل کار: تهران - خیابان ولی‌عصر - روبروی پارک ملت
تلفن: ۲۲۰۱۱۶۳۷ - شرکت اسرا پرواز - http://eavar.com

لطفا در صورت تمایل رزومه‌ی خود را به admin [@] eavar.com ارسال نمایید.



با تشکر
حجتی پور

----------

